#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Speedstream 4200 reiniciando, ajuda.

## beirsdorf

Olá pessoal , tenho um speedstream 4200 e uso um servidor como gateway aqui na empresa, porém quando tem 17 máquinas on-line o speedstream reinicia e não trafega dados por ele, o led de tráfego fica parado e piscando poucas vezes. já troquei a fonte dele mas não adiantou, tirei o firewall mas não adiantou, mudei a senha dele (achava que era invasão) tb nada, o que pode ser??? 

P.s: a linha adsl que estou usando com ele é de 2mb dw e 600 up.  :Ridinghorse:

----------


## armr1000

amigo veja se nao tem alguem com skype na rede ja tive esse problema era meu skype que derubava minha conexão, mas somente quando o modem ta roteado se tiver em bridge nao e o skype se for e so voce desabilitar o firewall do modem e troca a porta do skype

----------


## cls7007

> amigo veja se nao tem alguem com skype na rede ja tive esse problema era meu skype que derubava minha conexão, mas somente quando o modem ta roteado se tiver em bridge nao e o skype se for e so voce desabilitar o firewall do modem e troca a porta do skype


 
Achei que so eu tinha passado por isso, kkkkkkkkkkkk como pode um programa derrubar um modem, algum especialista desse forum pode explicar isso pra gente....

minha solução foi simples.....perguntei ao dono do PC, o que vc instalou atualizou, fez que o modem reinicia....ele disse: depois atualizei o skype....sempre que ligo ele o MSN cai! a blz
liguei o skype olhei o modem e o bicho abriu o bico, ai foi so voltar o skype pra versão anterior....e tudo voltou ao normal!!!

em informatica sempre tem alguem que ja passou por alguma coisa, que vc vai ainda passar!

bela dica armr! :2in1:

----------


## admskill

eh soh atualizar o firmware

----------


## beirsdorf

> eh soh atualizar o firmware


para qual versão?, o ruim é saber quem está usando skype em uma rede de 40 clientes, e agora?? qual a porta do skype?

----------


## cls7007

> para qual versão?, o ruim é saber quem está usando skype em uma rede de 40 clientes, e agora?? qual a porta do skype?


amigo atualizar o moden que nosso amigo quiz dizer.....se tiver que ir nos clientes pra achar essa parada vc esta morto!!!!!!! 
o que eu notei foi que se vc passar antes por um roteador, o skype nao desliga o bichinho.

----------


## henriqueadm

Bom Srs, o meu 4200 passava pela mesma coisa mas não com o Skype, mas quando eu utilizo o Internet Explorer em determinados Blogs, como filmescomlegenda ou piratasdaweb ele cai na hora, a solução minha foi só usar o Mozilla Firefox. Agora não cai mais... e o Skype utilizo a ultima versão do site sem problemas....

----------


## beirsdorf

então, aqui eu uso o myauth2, com controle de banda e tal, em determinados horas do dia quando cresce o numero de usuários o modem reinicia, pode ser coincidencia com o skype, mas to comprando um modem 812 da 3com, acho que ele deve aguentar o tráfego, pois não quero limitar o uso do skype, se não os clientes daqui da empresa vão chiar, çembrando que a empresa que me refiro é um provedor de acesso wifi, heheheh, o que vcs acham sobre o 812 da 3com? ele segue a mesma qualidade dos outros produtos da 3com?

----------


## rikanno

Amigo, vc tem que entrar dentro do modem e desabilitar a linha UPNP e time client.
Vc tem Skype ai? Ou virus ....

faça isso e poste depois.

----------


## beirsdorf

> Amigo, vc tem que entrar dentro do modem e desabilitar a linha UPNP e time client.
> Vc tem Skype ai? Ou virus ....
> 
> faça isso e poste depois.


vou desabilitar a linha upnp e o time client, mas skype eu não tenho, mas acredito que algum cliente deva ter..., quando eu tiver resultado eu vou postar.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

ja topei com uma parada dessas ai , percebi que quando determinado cliente conectava, o modem reiniciava sucessivamente, fui la no pc do cliente tinh um programinha no arquivos de progrmas que disparava comandos DOs.., implementei umas regras no firewall e acabou-se os pobrema.

----------


## armr1000

faz isso no modem *desabilitando UPnP* na interface de configuração do modem.

se nao der vc tem que altera as porta do skupe

----------


## beirsdorf

> Amigo, vc tem que entrar dentro do modem e desabilitar a linha UPNP e time client.
> Vc tem Skype ai? Ou virus ....
> 
> faça isso e poste depois.


fiz, melhorou consideravelmente, porém ainda continua reiniciando, vou tentar atualizar o firmware.

----------


## mvianna

> Amigo, vc tem que entrar dentro do modem e desabilitar a linha UPNP e time client.
> Vc tem Skype ai? Ou virus ....
> 
> faça isso e poste depois.


É, tb não fui o único a passar por isso :P hahahaha Tive o mesmo problema com alguns clientes/provedores que presto consultoria... Desativei UPNP, Time Client e atualizei o firmware mas mesmo assim não ficou 100%, estou fazendo testes com um novo modem da LG-Nortel, me parece muito bom... (testei tb o dlink 500b, tplink, speedtouch e não aguentam o trafego)

Abraços,
Marcelo

----------


## beirsdorf

> É, tb não fui o único a passar por isso :P hahahaha Tive o mesmo problema com alguns clientes/provedores que presto consultoria... Desativei UPNP, Time Client e atualizei o firmware mas mesmo assim não ficou 100%, estou fazendo testes com um novo modem da LG-Nortel, me parece muito bom... (testei tb o dlink 500b, tplink, speedtouch e não aguentam o trafego)
> 
> Abraços,
> Marcelo


vou testar o 812 da 3com, quando tiver resultados eu vou postar, tb testei dlink 500b, eh muito bom só para uso residencial unico.

----------


## mvianna

> vou testar o 812 da 3com, quando tiver resultados eu vou postar, tb testei dlink 500b, eh muito bom só para uso residencial unico.


O 812 da 3com é excelente, mas não estou mais utilizando pois não suporta ADSL2/2+ tenho diversos aqui parados, se tiver interesse negociamos inclusive... hehe

Um Abraço,
Marcelo

----------


## rogeriodj

Se os problemas estão ocorrendo onde a Oi/Brt atende, so consegui depois q atualizei o firmware para velox e mudei a conexão de pppoe para pppoa, claro que uso o modem roteado.

----------


## mvianna

> Se os problemas estão ocorrendo onde a Oi/Brt atende, so consegui depois q atualizei o firmware para velox e mudei a conexão de pppoe para pppoa, claro que uso o modem roteado.


Aqui tive problemas com GVT tb, testei 3 versões de firmwares e não teve jeito.

Att,
Marcelo

----------


## beirsdorf

> O 812 da 3com é excelente, mas não estou mais utilizando pois não suporta ADSL2/2+ tenho diversos aqui parados, se tiver interesse negociamos inclusive... hehe
> 
> Um Abraço,
> Marcelo


HEHHhe, adsl2 aqui no maranhão?? ainda é um sonho. poxa se tivesse falado antes comprava de vc. tah quanto a unidade? abraço.

----------


## scraipt

troca ..
esse modem ja ta antigo !

----------


## beirsdorf

> É, tb não fui o único a passar por isso :P hahahaha Tive o mesmo problema com alguns clientes/provedores que presto consultoria... Desativei UPNP, Time Client e atualizei o firmware mas mesmo assim não ficou 100%, estou fazendo testes com um novo modem da LG-Nortel, me parece muito bom... (testei tb o dlink 500b, tplink, speedtouch e não aguentam o trafego)
> 
> Abraços,
> Marcelo


amigo, vc sabe configurar esse 812 ? cara me deparei com uma interface totalmente desconhecida, hehhe, ou quem puder ajudar, quero conectar no serviço da telemar, com discagem automática e redirecionamento de porta (1881 do myauth). abraço a todos

----------


## beirsdorf

testei aqui o 812 3com, até agora muito bom, e ateh simples de configurar, depois que vc sabe para que serve cada botão, ateh direcionei portas. valeu pessoal, vou postar depois os resultados sobre o uso.

----------


## beirsdorf

Depois de alguns dias, to muito satisfeito com o desempenho do 812, speedstream eh muito bom, mas o 812 eh otimo, valeu cada centavo...

----------

